# bones for puppies



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

Are bones from an eaten steak appropriate for an 11 week old? If not can maltese ever have them? If so. How old should they be?
Thanks!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Never give a dog a cooked bone as it can splinter and seriously hurt the dog.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Bones should never be given to a maltese .
they will splinter .


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

NEVER give cooked bones


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aside from the splinter factor, I think malt's teeth aren't really designed for them. Our first malt fractured a tooth chewing a steak bone (we didn't know better). I felt horrible  Instead, I know give them a tidbit or two of the yummy steak itself


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You could buy her some sweet potato chews....dogs usually love them!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Or these... himalayan dog chew... long lasting, hard so takes forever to chew on them... 
Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> Or these... himalayan dog chew... long lasting, hard so takes forever to chew on them...
> Himalayan Dog Chew - 100% Natural. Authentic. No Preservatives. An Everest Sized Treat


Where would I buy some of these?


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

You can get uncooked knuckle or marrow bones from your butcher. Never, never cooked!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

sarnoak said:


> Where would I buy some of these?


Our dog store sells them... but you can also get them online (just google )


----------

